# Honey Labels



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

where does everyone buy their honey jar labels? I need to order some and was wanting to know pros and cons of places.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We went to Office Depot and sat down with a young lady who listened to what we wanted and used the pictures I took in on a flash drive to make labels for us.
I think the set up fee was 50.00 and all our labels were put on a CG for future use.

You can get generic thru must bee supply places and there is a firm R & M labels I think that does them.

Our two pound queen line label.











Bear.




Upside down jar.



For some lids and on 3 pound rounds.



One pound Queen line jar.




 Al


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Alleyyooper those are great labels thank you for that infor. Now I need to get a great picture to use.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't know if Office Depot still will do them they have gotten in trouble and combined with Office Max recently. We got ours done in 2003.

 Al


----------

